# SCUDS!!!! How to get rid of them without crashing the tank!?



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't know if I should be posting this here or in the Invert sections, but anyhow one of my shrimp tanks recently contracted scuds.. "Thank you newly bought MOSS" !!! 

I know the easiest and best method would be to Nuke the tank and start over but there's about 200+ Dreamy blue shrimp so I'd like to avoid that.

What I was going to do was separate all the shrimp into a 5 gal, and killing off the Scuds with "Carbonated water" or "Co2", and removing most of the plants, but keeping the Sponge filter in it...

Would this work you think or would this end up killing the Beneficial bacteria anyways? OR does anyone else have a better solution to deal with this ?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

move sponge filter and as many shrimps as possible to a different tank.
introduce some fish to the tank so that they can eat the scuds?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Scudlies!!!!*

Yup i'm doing that as we speak.. In fact I think I'm going to make the tank bare bottom too or at least put a thin layer of beach sand just so if my paradise fish misses any then i can at least scoop them up.


----------

